# Worst place you've had a panic attack?



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

Today I had a panic attack at the vets. I took the dog there for a vaccination and freaked the fuck out. I was fine going there, was fine in the waiting room, then got into his room and I just felt so fucking weird. Everything he was saying to me didn't even make sense, it was like I couldn't comprehend how we were both stood there talking to each other. Kept having to bend down to hold the dog while he jabbed him with his needles and it made me feel so spaced out. The lights in his office made me feel so zoned out and unreal also. I felt like I had just been picked up and plonked there in this weird little room with this strange little man. I really did feel like I was on drugs.

I was shaking, he looked at me and asked me if i was OK?. Sometimes I feel like when people ask you if you are OK, it's the worst thing they can do as it sort of gives me the permission to go into full panic mode and really really freak out!. I said I wasn't ok and started crying/hyperventilating, he let me sit on his chair, gave me some water. I think he thought i was crying because he had just jabbed the dog with a needle, not because I felt like I was about to go crazy and that the whole world doesn't seem real.

I'm now sat in the vets car park (and have been for like 30 mins) because I can't move to drive this car. So I'm kind of trapped here and I just want to go home and hide in my bed lol...............


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm sorry that you had this experience.

Whenever I go to my therapist, his room feels like that. The lights are so bright and it makes me zone out and feel Depersonalized. It sucks because I know I have to be there for therapy, but all I want to do is get out of the room and go back home. Anyway, I'm sure if you take a few deep breaths and get yourself back to reality, you'll be able to drive home safely. Wishing you luck to both you and your dog!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

Work, Easily the worst place.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

I was getting a lap dance at work... looonnngggg storyy


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

Hope you're feeling better that sounds awful  I had one driving on a highway and just recently at a party.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I'm sorry that you had this experience.
> 
> Whenever I go to my therapist, his room feels like that. The lights are so bright and it makes me zone out and feel Depersonalized. It sucks because I know I have to be there for therapy, but all I want to do is get out of the room and go back home. Anyway, I'm sure if you take a few deep breaths and get yourself back to reality, you'll be able to drive home safely. Wishing you luck to both you and your dog!


Have you told your therapist how you feel in his/her office? If not, I would. The problem with feeling like this is, if you're highly dissociative in their office it'll be almost impossible to get to the deeper stuff inside your head to work on, b/c you won't have access to it.

PS.. Im sure your therapist wouldn't mind turning the lights down.


----------



## LukeThinksTooMuch (Feb 28, 2015)

I had one today in school but with the right care and... planning... it's easy to work around the issue. None of my peers know about any mental health issues I may have. I requested for my year head to send an email to all of my teachers at the start of the year. It said that I was suffering from panic attacks and that if I requested, I was permitted to leave the room.

The worst place I have had one was at assembly which takes place every morning. I'm in the centre of the hall full of around 1100 students. If I have a panic attack, I can't do anything. You develop coming mechanisms though.


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

Disney world. IT WAS NOT MAGICAL


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

In front of my students...My heart was racing, I got really hot and I lost control of my hands, like they couldn't function.I couldn't take roll, write on the board cuz they were shaking so bad...etc I swear I thought I was gonna die!


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you for the replies!

I made it home and I didn't go crazy or die .


----------



## kitsune66 (Nov 13, 2014)

I know how you feel, that really sucks. I had a panic attack at work after a customer treated me like shit and I didn't know how to handle them. It was really dramatic, I cried and ran to the back of the store because it was too much for me to handle especially since everyone was staring at me. The worst thing about that episode is that some customers remember me


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

At a music festival out in the 102 degrees in the desert far from hospitals, water, cold, and comfort. So misrible.


----------



## seerelated (Mar 16, 2015)

Driving my car on the highway. They were doing roadwork so all of a sudden all the lanes became one, with huge concrete barriers on each side so there was no where to pull over. Plus they had reflectors on the barriers so it made the road suddenly look like a tunnel. I got so freaked out, I grabbed my boyfriends hand with my nails and told him I was panicking. By the time I made it to the end of the road his hand was bleeding from how hard I was clutching it with my nails. I thought I was going to die - I thought I was gonna pass out and drive right into the barrier. It was awful - I haven't been back on that highway since.


----------



## benman19 (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't necessarily know if it's a bad place to have one, but I was extremely embarrassed after I got a panic attack infront of all my friends while watching a game of football (soccer) on TV with them. It was the world cup final, Germany vs. Argentina and I was so excited that Germany might win, I thought I was going to have a heart attack. Then Germany scored the goal; I was celebrating at first, but I got a weird feeling in my chest, a kind of fluttering feeling, as if my heart rate was extremely high and arrythmic, so I started panicking. I didn't want to spoil the mood, so I thought I'd just ignore it, but I kept thinking about it and it wouldn't go away, so I finally cracked a few minutes later.

I felt so bad for being such a whimp, I kept apologising over and over. Thankfully my friends were understanding and they sat me down and calmed me. I told them to go and celebrate the win, because we all wanted to go to town if we actually won. So some of them left, but my best friend stayed in the house with me, even though he was the biggest football fanatic of all of them, he did what he could to make me feel right again. To this day I feel guilty for ruining that moment for him, I feel bad for making everyone worry about me and for bringing the mood down, even though they all assured me that I didn't and they understand. I guess it's a better place to get a panic attack than infront of class or on the motorway, but still..


----------



## evansuk2000 (Jul 15, 2013)

On the Jerry Springer show when he was filming in Manchester...beat that one!


----------



## WorkingOnIt (Oct 10, 2014)

evansuk2000 said:


> On the Jerry Springer show when he was filming in Manchester...beat that one!


That's awesome. Although I think having a panic attack on the Jerry Springer show probably could happen to anyone.

I had a panic attack in an interview. Things started looking weird and zoomed out. Wasn't a good time.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Many places under stress and when overstimulated, overly tired, traveling, etc. Outdoors.

Worst, onstage, acting and singing in a play as a lead. Nowhere to run, nowhere to hide. Sadly I don't sing in front of people anymore. Or act. Or even work backstage.


----------



## CheckMate (Apr 6, 2015)

Not sure, I've had so many that I can't remember all of them. I don't go out enough to have panic attacks in the out-side world, but I'd have to say that I had a really bad panic attack on the way to a psychic I went to see. I had to lay down on her couch, and wait for it to "pass" enough to where I could stand up. So not necessarily a "bad place", just kinda embarrassing.


----------



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

French class before taking a quiz.


----------

